# WereBo Scaring up 52000



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the new milestone 52000 quite some number.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well done


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done indeed!!!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nicely done Bo! :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

He has a couple to go, but by this evening I am sure he will top it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

WereBo


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats Bo!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats! Well done!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe.... Thanks guys but I've still got a few more to go yet.... :lol:


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

Is there no stopping him?
Terrific effort, & *well done* indeed!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Bo and well done!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank'ee folks, I'm still getting there :lol:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Last step


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, I've finally reached it :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You surprised me, I thought you would have nailed it back when I posted the thread.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

joeten said:


> You surprised me, I thought you would have nailed it back when I posted the thread.


Well, it's a done deal now!

Congrats Bo!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Very true :whistling::rofl::thumb:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Ya'll are Amazing. ~8,666+ posts per year?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL it never works that way My first year would have been considerably less. You get quicker with time, though.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Can't wait. Seems like the older I get the slower I go. :wink:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah I know that one, but you get better at knowing where to look or bookmarking lol


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep, know what you mean. :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Spending time in the Offline area helped a lot too :lol:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Now there's an idea. :wink:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You need some fun and a break just to get the thoughts working.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep, as well as a bit of exercise. Helps clear the cobwebs.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Scared Animated GIF


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

:grin: Right?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Aww, anymore it's old news. I think with Bo we need to make it every 10,000 just to be fair to the others. :grin: 

Congrats, mate. :thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe... :lol: - Thanks FSG :grin:


----------

